# Durable gore-tex gear with lots of pockets?



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

If you're not worried about price and you want loose fit and a lot of pockets, check out the Volcom Guch stuff. Expensive AF but you can find a lot of deals out there at the moment.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

I second the Volcom Guch jacket. I bought it in Black this year sold jacket, quality seems there fit is in point like all volcom gear I find. I am all about the pockets in a jacket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Trew is pretty bomb...got 5 years on a Beast jacket and 8 years on some iirc Eagle pants. Good venting, roomy fit and great pockets...and keeps my dry in the PNW/Baker/BC. Yea my old arty stuff...is for walking the dog when its raining.









Stylish, Technical Performance Ski and Snowboard Apparel | TREW Gear


The best gear for the most fun. Based in Portland, Oregon, TREW Gear makes stylish, technical, performance ski and snowboard apparel.




trewgear.com


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Well... I had similar issues with my Arc' outware. While I LOVE it for being so lightweight (especially the low volume packing of jacket for touring is awesome; thus I still rock Arc' jackets), I was too disappointed by the durability of pants.

Reckon its a general thin line/threshold between durability and lightweight...

However, after two quickly wearing n tearing Arc' saber pants (leaking pockets and getting flimsy where harness sits in the 2nd season) I got a Patagonia Pow Slayer (at 75% reduced price, woohoo ) and WOW! What a difference. I'm in the 4th season using those half-bibs, lots of bootpacking, using crampons, crawling n climbin over ice n rocks included, and they still are perfect. Still no wear n tear yet. Can highly recommend them. Very durable, next to being comfy and breathable. My next pants - if I ever have to replace them - will be Patagonia again.

Friends use Norrona. They're not overly impressed by durability. Good warranty, but still... I prefer to not have to call for warranty at all.


----------



## teaRemote (Mar 28, 2020)

neni said:


> Well... I had similar issues with my Arc' outware. While I LOVE it for being so lightweight (especially the low volume packing of jacket for touring is awesome; thus I still rock Arc' jackets), I was too disappointed by the durability of pants.
> 
> Reckon its a general thin line/threshold between durability and lightweight...
> 
> ...


Interestingly, I think the Arc pants are 80d and the PowSlayer are 40d. I know there's more to durability than that, though, and what you say aligns with other anecdotes I've heard. 

How's the pocket situation on the bib? Are they are large? And I'm guessing you don't clip your Arc jacket's powder skirt onto the Patagonia bib (different connectors, I think...)?


----------



## teaRemote (Mar 28, 2020)

Canuck said:


> I second the Volcom Guch jacket. I bought it in Black this year sold jacket, quality seems there fit is in point like all volcom gear I find. I am all about the pockets in a jacket
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the durability/breathability/waterproofness on the Goretex stretch? I ask, b/c I've noticed in the past most of my "stretch" fabrics deteriorate pretty quick.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

teaRemote said:


> How's the durability/breathability/waterproofness on the Goretex stretch? I ask, b/c I've noticed in the past most of my "stretch" fabrics deteriorate pretty quick.


Can’t speak to durability as I only had maybe 12 days in it then season done for me. 
As with waterproofness only had dry days when out. But Breathability is really good, if it’s just a good as my older volcom L gore jacket I will be happy. That jacket was stellar for everything great waterproofing for 2L and the durability was stellar. I just wanted some more freedom of movement and pockets so I bought the stretch gore jacket to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

teaRemote said:


> How's the pocket situation on the bib? Are they are large? And I'm guessing you don't clip your Arc jacket's powder skirt onto the Patagonia bib (different connectors, I think...)?


I got women's bibs. Dunno if men's version has larger pockets. For mine, the pockets are about the same size as with the Arc. Plus little pockets on the chest. Pockets are larg enough to carry stuff like beacon, mobile, vape, granola bar... large enough to make them heavy if stuffed , but sure not cargo panz size pockets to carry goggles.

No, one can't use the Arc' pow skirt clips in that combo, but I don't need it either. Never had snow up the back with the bib (however, I don't fall often, and when riding pow, I always carry a backpack; hip girth of the backpack keeps jacket close to body even when tomahawking)


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting, I've never had any issues with durability with my Arc'teryx. Have the Sidewinder Jacket and Sabre pants in large, as I like baggy snowboarding gear. Probably could go medium, but it'd be snug for layer and restricting. I used to wear Volcom exclusively but the zippers and wear on the fabric was shit even with GoreTex and that was with the top of the line TDS guide system. Loved the zip tech, but probably won't go back because of how quickly everything wore down. Patagonia has a lifetime warranty, so maybe try that route. However, 60 days, I'd be surprised if you found a brand that showed little to no signs after that much use.


----------

